# ground wire on motor



## homeplower (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys. Curtis plow 3000. No functions working when I plug in. Only clicking sound at solenoid. Motor turns when I jump from battery. I noticed the ground on the motor is cut into two pieces. Is that my problem? When I jump plow went up and won't come back down. 5 degrees in maine today and tomorrow. Snow coming in two days. Please help!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What do you mean ground is in 2 pieces?
Pictures?


----------



## homeplower (Dec 15, 2016)

dieselss said:


> What do you mean ground is in 2 pieces?
> Pictures?


The ground is ripped into 2 pieces on plow motor. Once I figure how to load a pic I will.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, what you can try first is using jumper cables from battery ground to plow motor ground and see if that works


----------



## homeplower (Dec 15, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Ok, what you can try first is using jumper cables from battery ground to plow motor ground and see if that works


I jumped from my truck battery and it worked. Once I disconnect and hook the plow back up it goes back to clicking solenoid. The bad ground on motor is why it's not wotking???


----------



## homeplower (Dec 15, 2016)

No pics. Telling me file is too large.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes no ground to the motor is why it's not working. 
And chance to add a cable to it temporary?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have to fix that ground to make it work, is it a two post motor?


----------



## homeplower (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes two post motor. Ground is on one post and another bolt on the motor. Only 3 inches long. Any ideas where I can find a ground wire???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The ground wire is only 3 inches long? Look, go to the auto parts store, get what you need and make one if Snow's a coming. Dummy it up for now, then repair correctly after the storm. Ever watch McGivver?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my extra groud wire at autozone. I think the smallest was 12".


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

See what type of big connectors, like winch connection. And see if they have 2g 1g maybe even 4g


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't think what is only three inches long, if I remember right, the main ground runs off that motor stud, out the left side of the motor cover. Depending on if he has the newer, or older harness set up.


----------

